# First Look: Artist Series Taylor Davis by Cinesamples



## donbodin (Oct 3, 2019)

Taylor Davis solo violin uses the same top-tier recording and programming techniques as Cinesamples’ solo stings & Artist Series libraries delivering a highly playable, unique fiddle-like tone.
Thoughts and demos: http://bit.ly/2LJQQH9



Artist Series Taylor Davis normally sells for $99 from Cinesamples: http://bit.ly/2nt8ipV


----------

